# Farm Rents and Drought



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a article by U.S.Farm Lease....the drought appears much worse than this article is taking into consideration.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ought_now_what/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_$330 variable costs on corn(seed,fert,and chem)So you can pay 490 rent???_

_Really!!_

_Machinery,fuel,insurance for this 80% coverage,labor.Better add another $200-250 per acre expence._

_NO wonder some of these idiots pay $500 acre!!!_


----------

